

Jesse Noller's Gittip account is now the #2 receiving account - tiredofcareer
https://www.gittip.com/jnoller/

======
tiredofcareer
Jesse Noller tweeted that he was receiving anonymous threats and e-mails
regarding the PyCon drama. Regardless of which way you lean on the matter,
this might be a good cause to remind him that people do appreciate his work,
no matter how bad the trolls want to punish him.

